# OT: Umm..a Gay Bobcat?



## nutmeged3

LINK

Check the link. It's a phone interview from 96.1 (station in Charlotte). There offering season tickets to this guy and he says he dates one of the Bobcats.

It's not really any of our business because it doesn't have anything to do with basketball and it might not even be true it's just kind of I don't know


----------



## The Jopker

Be interesting to find out who it is, but doesn't really matter basketball wise.


----------



## HKF

Brezec?


----------



## HB

Derek Anderson


----------



## nutmeged3

The lady says at the end shes going to out whoever it is. So I guess we'll find out soon enough. Can't imagine how bad it would get for him


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Hmm could it be Fabio?


----------



## The Jopker

Wasn't McInnis on the Nets' roster when they had their gay player scandal? Maybe this will kill two birds with one stone.

Although, there is the old rumor that McInnis was sleeping with Phil Ford's wife so that kinda cuts the whole gay thing out.


----------



## garnett

Wow. Wonder who it is.


----------



## Yao Mania

Sean May?


----------



## nutmeged3

Looking into the players background....

Jake Voskuhl- Has a girlfriend and is a devoted christian
DA- Married with children
Fabio- Just married this past summer
Felton- Went out with Esther Baxtor for an extended period of time
BK- Married with children
Othella Harrington- Married
Primo- Married with children

That leaves Jeff McInnis, May, Hollins, Morrison, Okafor, Gerald, Double A, and Carroll. Who knows though maybe it is one of the married ones and it may still be fake


----------



## darth-horax

Well, CArroll is a chick's name, but my money is on either Okafor or Morrison.


----------



## Ninerballin

I doubt it would be Morrison, I've seen Sean May in the club with ladies all over him so I doubt it would be him, my bet it would be Hollins if it were anyone.


----------



## JuX

Morrison?


----------



## CentralValleyBallin

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Hmm could it be Fabio?


Is that some kind of joke? He was engaged to be married, and his fiance, mother and sister all died in a car crash. He's not gay.


----------



## TiMVP2

Matt Carrol.


----------



## Drewbs

darth-horax said:


> Well, CArroll is a chick's name, but my money is on either Okafor or Morrison.


um... seeing that its his surname, I doubt that it has anything to do with his sexuality.

I'd say its Morrison. Maybe indulging in the freedom of being an NBA player is what is making him suck so badly.


----------



## rebelsun

Okafor.


----------



## hobojoe

Cynthia Cooper was married with children.


----------



## hobojoe

I listened to it, it doesn't sound believable to me. The guy just called him up and within a couple minutes he was willing to volunteer that he's dating a player on the Bobcats whithout even being asked? I don't buy it.


----------



## cpawfan

hobojoe said:


> Cynthia Cooper was married with children.


Are you talking about Sheryl Swoops?

Cynthia Cooper is still married to NBA agent Brian ****


----------



## Pay Ton

cpawfan said:


> Are you talking about Sheryl Swoops?
> 
> Cynthia Cooper is still married to NBA agent Brian ******


Sure she is...but we all know what she's trying to say with that marriage.


----------



## step

> Sure she is...but we all know what she's trying to say with that marriage.


:rofl:

I have to second Matt Carroll, looks like he's finally hooked up with endora. */runs*


----------



## nutmeged3

She logged on for the first time in a long time a couple days ago so watch out


----------



## zagsfan20

It isn't Morrison. If there was one person in the league that I would nominate as the most homophobic it would be Adam. He has a fiance anyways.


----------



## sMaK

You can be married with children and still be gay.


----------



## Knick Killer

Keep Guessing...but does it really matter? Like seriously...who cares. It's not like your going to find out who it is, that is if this is even true or not. There was a rumour about a gay player on the Nets and no player was proved to be Gay. I'm sure there are many gay players that are in the NBA that we wont know about until they retire. That's only if they got guts like John Ameche.


----------



## SoCalfan21

nutmeged3 said:


> She logged on for the first time in a long time a couple days ago so watch out


They still have assistant mods on this board?


----------

